
Lamborghini surprises 3-D printers with real Aventador for Christmas - edsancha
https://www.motoringresearch.com/car-news/3d-printed-lamborghini-aventador-christmas-video/
======
richliss
Those marketing people at Lamborghini absolutely smashed it out of the park
with this.

No cease and desist nonsense, they just confirm that this is a special case of
fandom that they are happy to support and a little boy gets an amazing
experience.

